# When Bad Things Happen To Big Exporters.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN by John Harrington.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2017/03/22/bad-things-happen-big-exporters


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Mike I see on one of our news reports here the Brazilian whent from 60 million a da to 74thousand a day in exports.I was talking to my stock agent today and there is already action in the local market here.the market is already hot here so it will be interested how this will go.I see it this way if you have a health issue you can work around it this is a trust issue.the chinese are pranode about food saftey they still remember the tainted milk


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nobody wants shonky meat....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And this is a very good reason for Country of Origin Labeling.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It might be time to market last years steers....


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

We have a really strict birth to slaughter tag system the cattle computer chip.so cattle can be traced all the way through .and if you try and shonky the system you can kiss your assistance goodbye.dawg it's good to see widing your vocAlbert. I,ll having saying gooday mate in no time


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lostin55 said:


> It might be time to market last years steers....


Could be....you should see answers very soon.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What a soap opera.....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/top-buffalo-meat-exporter-on-edge-amid-slaughter-pledge-blmg/


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Well in oz a bit more good news on the cattle front ,boss chinese man is here at the moment and signed off on new meat deal opening up chilled beef market for all our export works .with the short supplies of stock plus a great season here the bovine producers are ticking all the boxes.220 kilo steers selling $1000 plus.this is going into uncharted waters here .the export works keep telling us their losing money,but their the one setting the market.so a British breed steer say 450lb what are they worth in the us now


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Waldo said:


> .so a British breed steer say 450lb what are they worth in the us now


450 lb black steers be 1.80-1.85 lb

http://sfrlinc.com/web/market-reports/


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Not taking the difference in our 2 dollars much on parr.the exporters here have .24 cents in the dollar difference .take freight higher wages here might not be a lot of difference. Our markets here will be under pressure to keep number up,but the old saying is australia is a big place. The livestock prices have had a impact on property prices heading up.but compared to us prices cheap.good grazing country 1000 to 1200 a acre.


----------

